# My hedgehog is not very active, is this normal?



## feymartinez (Feb 1, 2019)

Hi. I got a baby hedgehog, she is 4 months now. She is not very active, she basically hides under her bed all day and when I take her out of her cage to play, she doesn't really run or anything. I got her a wheel and some toys but she never plays. Is this normal?


----------



## Shrewbat (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi there. I'm no expert but check the basics... Is she warm enough? This is the first thing I'd check. Is she eating?


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

What temperature do you keep her at ?? Have you checked her belly to see if it feels a bit cold ?? Whats your lighting schedual ?? Is it pitch black dark im her cage when it should be or is there any light ??

These are all things that can effect how active they are. Also when settling in it can take them a few days to be more active


----------



## feymartinez (Feb 1, 2019)

Yeah she eating, she eats a lot. I'm new w hedgehogs and the breeder told me that I just need it to keep her warm but he never mention anything about a hitting lamp or anything so to be honest I don't know what is the exact temperature but the room I keep her in is very warm. Now that you mention that, maybe she is just cold. Also she is not very friendly so I thought maybe that was the reason why she didn't wanted to play.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

She's probably still setling in, so she wont be the most froendlist with you, put old clothes that l of you in her cage that will help with making her friendliet. Holly didnt really get used to her wheel till she was about 7 or 8 months
Being in complete dark with absolutly no light can help a lot too.
Look into a digital thometer so that you see what temp her cage.


----------



## belties (Oct 2, 2018)

Hedgehogs sleep all day and are active at nite . Try getting her out at night when it is their more normal time to be awake. Also use dim lighting when you have her out.


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

Hey there! As mentioned in another comment, hedgehogs are nocturnal, so it very well might just be that you’re trying to hang out with her before she’s ready to start her day! My girl is definitely very explicit when she wants to be left alone, so just give it some time and figure out when they’re most “pleasant” to be up and about 🙂
As far as heating, virtually all hedgehog owners recommend a heat set up for the hedgies house. The best thing to use is a ceramic heat emitting bulb- it screws into most dome lamps, gives off no unneeded light, and heats their house up nicely! Your hedgies house should stay around 72-80° at all times, which is why we recommend a separate heat set up other than just your house temp! 
Hope this helps!


----------



## FriskChara (May 3, 2019)

My Frisk is a sleeper; he always has been. It took him a while to use his wheel, and he still doesn't play with toys. He did like a pom pom ball pit that I made. It just seems to be who he is. He will only come out if it is completely pitch black; even then he will only use his wheel for a little while then go back to sleep. Your's might be similar.


----------

